
Ask HN: What article/book do you recommend for my next flight? - break_the_bank
I&#x27;ve been flying fairly often recently. I&#x27;ve a few books on my Kindle to read but I was wondering what HN suggests.
======
x0x0
Bad Blood by John Carreyrou. John is the WSJ reporter whose investigation of
Theranos brought to light their behavior.

Every chapter you read there will be at least one "Holy shit. I can't believe
someone did that" moment.

Bill Gates concurs [https://www.gatesnotes.com/Books/Bad-
Blood](https://www.gatesnotes.com/Books/Bad-Blood)

~~~
MattLeBlanc001
Reading this right now. God this book is soo good, it's a must read for any
startup founder.

------
rando444
American Kingpin was a really good read. It's the story of Ross Ulbricht, the
guy that built the silk road.

It reads like fiction, but is a true story, and hits all the right buttons for
me (technology, entrepreneurial spirit, understanding how to (or how not to)
learn from your mistakes, etc.).

It's well written and hard to put down.

\-----

The power of habit was also a really good read if you hadn't read it already.

~~~
randycupertino
I just finished the audiobook of American Kingpin and LOVED IT. Nonfiction
that reads like a thriller. Very well done and the narration was also
excellent (which also comes into play a lot for audiobooks!).

Bad Blood by John Carreyrou about the rise and fall of Theranos is very
similar feel to American Kingpin, if you enjoyed one you will probably love
the other; I thought both were equally fantastic, probably my best reads of
2018.

------
rhwk97
I just bought "The marijuana conviction: a history of marijuana prohibition in
the United States," although I don't think you'll find it on Kindle. Pick up a
copy at Amazon or AbeBooks.

------
pmulv
These were extremely fascinating for me, and were written for a layman which I
appreciated [0][1]. They're about the singularity.

[0] [https://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-
revol...](https://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-
revolution-1.html) [1] [https://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-
intelligence-revol...](https://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-
revolution-2.html)

------
deepaksurti
You can pick something from HN Books [1]. Happy Reading and Happy Flying.

[1]: [https://hackernewsbooks.com](https://hackernewsbooks.com).

------
turingspiritfly
"the theory that would not die"

I didn't expect much, and don't think I was a fan of the first chapter because
the story is pretty well known atleast in my circles. But it grows
exponentially interesting as the chapters roll

[https://yalebooks.yale.edu/book/9780300188226/theory-
would-n...](https://yalebooks.yale.edu/book/9780300188226/theory-would-not-
die)

------
remilouf
“This is water” the transcript of a commencement speech that David Foster
Wallace gave. Probably the best thing he ever wrote (and shortest :) ).

------
mindcrime
If you like thrillers with a geeky edge to them, you might like _Zero Sum
Game_ by S.L Huang. Some review I read described the protagonist of the story
as "the geek's Jack Reacher". Pretty good analogy, IMO.

If you want non-fiction, maybe try _Dreaming In Code_. Or if you haven't read
it before, how about *The Soul of a New Machine"?

------
TaylorGood
I'm a big fan of Redef as an article aggregator.

Yes, there is a tech specific stream:
[https://redef.com/channel/tech/feed](https://redef.com/channel/tech/feed)

------
parallel_item
Some finance books I love (and reread frequently). These books are more about
characters and stories, more than traditional non-fiction.

My Life as a Quant by Emanuel Derman

The Quants by Scott Patterson

A Man for All Markets by Edward O. Thorp

Reminiscences of a Stock Operator by Edwin Lefevre

Flash Boys by Michael Lewis

------
webmaven
Fiction? Non-fiction?

If you have a Goodreads profile, you could link to that so we don't recommend
things you've already read.

------
nscalf
A word on words, a speech by Václav Havel, is one of the most interesting and
increasingly pertinent things I've read. Havel was the last president of
Czechoslovakia, and a lifelong dissident against the Communists. He talks
about the way Communists revised thought through the words that were allowed
to be spoken.

[https://www.nybooks.com/articles/1990/01/18/words-on-
words/](https://www.nybooks.com/articles/1990/01/18/words-on-words/)

------
alltakendamned
If you want some pleasant fiction, I suggest the Lies of Locke Lamora

------
tonyedgecombe
Something about the effect of flying on climate change?

------
juddlyon
Atomic Habits - James Clear

Banish Your Inner Critic - Denise Jacobs

------
Joel64
Can't go wrong with Daniel Silva.

